# Price for a show quality puppy



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The two show puppies I know well- 2500$ and 3100$- but only one has required co ownership.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It depends on the area. Here, in the midwest (I am in MI) you might see 1200 - 2000 for a puppy out of champion parents with all champion ancestors and a solid history of health clearanance within the pedigree. If you have never shown before, you might be looking at a co-ownership, which, if _everything _is laid out in writing, might not be a bad thing - having a good mentor when first delving into it can be very helpful. I would find a bloodline that you like, and start looking at what is available, or planned breedings. And having a breeder pick the puppy - if they know the puppy is to be shown, it is important to them that a "good one" is in the ring - it is their "calling card" so to speak, so it relects on them as a breeder.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Are there generally different prices for puppies within the same litter in the US? As in, the puppies evaluated to have 'show potential' are more then their littermates?


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

I paid over $1200 for Fargo and plan to show him in conformation. He doesn't come from a well known breeder, but he has a nice pedigree.
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=282627


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

twogoldenboys said:


> I paid $1200 for Fargo and plan to show him in conformation. He doesn't come from a well known breeder, but he has a nice pedigree.
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=282627


Fargo's dad's owner, Sharon, is a friend of mine  She owns a girl from me, Aurora. It is a very nice pedigree.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It IS a nice pedigree. I really like Fargo's Grampa Encore, Murphy's father.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Can you REALLY tell at 8 weeks old if a pup is show quality or pet? I guess breeders must think so. 
Have you ever seen a dog you sold as a pet later and went"Oh Sh*t! Why didn't I keep Him!" ?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Debles said:


> Can you REALLY tell at 8 weeks old if a pup is show quality or pet? I guess breeders must think so.
> Have you ever seen a dog you sold as a pet later and went"Oh Sh*t! Why didn't I keep Him!" ?


hehehe Happens all the time.  Many people say that at six to eight weeks, a puppy's structure is very similar to what it will be as an adult. Of course nothing is full proof.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Debles said:


> Can you REALLY tell at 8 weeks old if a pup is show quality or pet? I guess breeders must think so.
> Have you ever seen a dog you sold as a pet later and went"Oh Sh*t! Why didn't I keep Him!" ?


YUP! there are certainly the sleepers in the bunch  that take longer to bloom!!!! eg: I kept Teal; a boston x adi daughter, my DH liked the other girl, guess what as adults going on head properties I like the other girl better. However I haven't seen her in the flesh to see if her body structure is better. 

I may NOT want tooo lmao:wave:


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Over here in the UK my only experience has been that all puppies from a litter are priced the same. Sometimes bitches are a little more expensive but I would have thought it strange that a breeder could ask more money just because he/she has decided it might make better show quality dog.

What if the puppy didn't meet it's potential - would they give you your money back?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

tanyac said:


> Over here in the UK my only experience has been that all puppies from a litter are priced the same. Sometimes bitches are a little more expensive but I would have thought it strange that a breeder could ask more money just because he/she has decided it might make better show quality dog.
> 
> What if the puppy didn't meet it's potential - would they give you your money back?


as there are different criteria for show puppies vs pet puppies *most* breeders offer one of two options; if a show puppy doesn't turn out, either a replacement puppy ( of equal potential ) or a refund back to "pet" price. This is what I have encountered anyhow.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

arcane said:


> as there are different criteria for show puppies vs pet puppies *most* breeders offer one of two options; if a show puppy doesn't turn out, either a replacement puppy ( of equal potential ) or a refund back to "pet" price. This is what I have encountered anyhow.


Thanks for that, am showing my bitch but didn't buy her specifically for showing. There's no doubt that a top show kennel which breeds a certain 'type' of dog can turn out any number of similar type dogs, who will probably do well in show, as judges no doubt will be able to tell just by looking where the dog came from. My bitch isn't from a commercially successful kennel, but nonetheless her close relatives have done really well in the ring over here - including BOB Crufts 2008 (her grandfather). Also her father is litter brother to BB Crufts 2004. Whatever, I love my dogs....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Not only do I evaluate my own puppies, but I also have other breeders who I deeply respect grade them, as well. And when it comes to being critical, I am very critical of my own dogs. However, the bottom line for me is that my puppies go to the best homes possible, and that means that "show quality" dogs have in fact been sold as "pets". I don't know a breeder who has not sold a "pet" puppy and seen it later and thought (at least for a flash...) "Wow! I shoulda kept that dog". It's usually fleeting, if the dog is in a wonderful home and well loved and cared for.


----------

